# February Nail Art



## jeanarick (Feb 24, 2011)

Below are pictures of the different nail looks I wore in February.

Peace and Love to All,

Jeannine

 *I call this look "Gray Skies"* 

Base color:  Wet N Wild - Gray's Anatomy

Purple Stripe: Kleancolor Nail Lacquer - It Purple

Silver Stripe: ELF - Glitter Glam





*I call this look "Purple Passion"*

Base Color: Sally Hansen XTreme Wear - Purple Potion

Sparkly Stripe: Sally Hansen XTreme Wear - Rockstar Pink

Hearts and Dots: Sally Hansen Nail Art Pen - Hot Pink





*I call this look "Breakfast at Tiffany's"  I was trying to make them look like a Tiffany's Gift Box*

Base Color: Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear - Teal Dream

Scroll Work: Sally Hansen nail Art Pen - White

Broadway Fashion Diva Nail Stickers for "Diamonds"

*

*

*I call this look "Frost Bite"*

Base Color: Color Club Professional Nail Lacquer - Emerald (Really is more teal blue than green)

On Tips: ELF - Glitter Glam


----------



## moriesnailart (Feb 24, 2011)

Love the first and the last designs.


----------

